# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  طریقه نصب دلفی 8

## rambod51

من یه سی دی دلفی دات نت تهیه کردم ولی موقع نصب خای زیر رو می ده

[/code]
this installation package could not be opened contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid windows installer package
[/code]
در ضمن نسخه 
Borland Delphi 8.0 Architect Edition
می باشه
این رو هم بگم که اول مایکرو سافت دات نت فریم ورک رو نصب کردم بعدویژوال جاوا دات نت نسخه 1.1ری دیستربیوت پکیج رو و بعد از اون مایکرو سافت دات نت فریم ورک اس دی کا 1.1 و بعد دلفی رو نصب کردم
مشکل کجاست و چطور می شه اونو حل کرد 
اصلا دلفی من همون دلفی دات نت است یا اول باید دلفی 8 رو پیدا کنم و نصب شه بعد این دلفی رو روی  اون نصب کنم

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
خطایی که میگیرید به نظر میرسه که سی دی شما ایرادی داره. در ضمن برای نصب اکتان یه فایل اجرایی بنامprereqs.exe روی سی دی هست که به ترتیب چیزهایی رو که قبل از نصب اکتان نیاز هست رو انجام میده. اگر با اجرای اون چنین خطایی رو دریافت میکنید به احتمال زیاد سی دی شما مشکل اساسی داره.

----------


## rambod51

با سلام
نه این فایل رو نداره .
این نسخه ای که من دارم همون دلفی دات نت است.

----------

